# IBS and the Immune system?



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

Does anyone know if there is a connection between IBS and the immune system? Does IBS weaken the immune system? Does a weak immune system cause or worsen IBS? Would strengthening the immune system improve IBS symptoms as well? Is there any cause and effect here at all? Thanks!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Lauralee, hows it going.







Yes the immune system is a player in IBS. The immune system can become orveractive due to stress for one. The HPA axis and the limbic system is a part of IBS and a part of stress and also fighting infection. It is extremely complex. There is a really good article in the new UNC center digest newsletter, which you can get free. http://www.med.unc.edu/wrkunits/2depts/med...gidc/digest.htm Its always helps to boost your immune system in anything and for everything.There seems to be some big cause and effect.I highly recommend this article on it, although you have tto get into medscape to view it. Its free and they don't sapm you, but you have to sign up with a user name and password.Inflammatory Bowel Disease and Irritable Bowel Syndrome: Separate or Unified?from Current Opinion in GastroenterologyPosted 07/15/2003Sylvie Bradesi, PhD, James A. McRoberts, Ph.D, Peter A. Anton, MD, Emeran A. Mayer, MDAbstract and IntroductionAbstractBoth irritable bowel syndrome and inflammatory bowel diseases share symptoms of altered bowel habits associated with abdominal pain or discomfort. Irritable bowel syndrome has been referred to as a functional bowel disorder, which is diagnosed by a characteristic cluster of symptoms in the absence of detectable structural abnormalities. Inflammatory bowel disease is a heterogeneous group of disorders characterized by various forms of chronic mucosal and/or transmural inflammation of the intestine. In this review, the authors discuss recent evidence suggesting several potential mechanisms that might play a pathophysiologic role in both syndromes. Possible shared pathophysiologic mechanisms include altered mucosal permeability, an altered interaction of luminal flora with the mucosal immune system, persistent mucosal immune activation, alterations in gut motility, and a role of severe, sustained life stressors in symptom modulation. It is proposed that similarities and differences between the two syndromes can best be addressed within the framework of interactions between the central nervous system and the gut immune system. Based on recent reports of low-grade mucosal inflammation in subpopulations of patients meeting current diagnostic criteria for irritable bowel syndrome, therapeutic approaches shown to be effective in inflammatory bowel disease, such as probiotics, antibiotics, and antiinflammatory agents, have been suggested as possible therapies for certain patients with irritable bowel syndrome.Complete article here: http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/457728_1


----------



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

eric, is it the Spring 2003 UNC newsletter that has the article? I want to make sure I request the right one.I will also read the entire medscape article sometime today. Do you have any good links on how to strengthen the immune system? Thank you so much for the links. As always, you are a huge help!!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Laura, yes in that issue.One of the best ways its relaxation, that is when your body switches over to rebuild itself for one.However, there maybe some herbs or something like Echinacea for one. Read up on these things however.The other one very important is getting enough sleep and rest.Excersise is important also in this.Your very welcome.


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

you could also take a look at this: http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...c&f=10&t=000797 Bada


----------



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

Good article, Bada! I had suspected that stress would weaken immunity but not to that extent. Thanks!


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

They are doing a lot of good work in Madison.Bada


----------

